# NY FE Result Apr 2010



## sajha (Jun 9, 2010)

Did anyone recieve FE results yet?


----------



## joselo3178 (Jun 9, 2010)

sajha said:


> Did anyone recieve FE results yet?



Not yet !!


----------



## kadanpoocha (Jun 14, 2010)

I just received reply from castleworldwide for the email I sent "Score letters were mailed out this morning though U.S. Postal Service. Please allow 10-15 business days for arrival"


----------



## Dev (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi

This is my first post to this community.

Right now I am not at my home but one of my friend called me and said that I have received mail from Castle Worldwide saying P (Passed).

So I guess I have passed the April 2010 EIT/FE exam in first try.

Wish you all the best!

Dev


----------



## Dev (Jun 14, 2010)

kadanpoocha said:


> I just received reply from castleworldwide for the email I sent "Score letters were mailed out this morning though U.S. Postal Service. Please allow 10-15 business days for arrival"


@kadanpoocha

I also received same reply from NYS education department but my friend called me from my home town and informed me that I have received mail from Castle Worldwide today.

Dev


----------



## kadanpoocha (Jun 14, 2010)

My wife just called me and received the letter and I paased. I passed after 20 years. I graduated in 1990.


----------



## Dev (Jun 14, 2010)

kadanpoocha said:


> My wife just called me and received the letter and I paased. I passed after 20 years. I graduated in 1990.


congratulations!!!!


----------



## kadanpoocha (Jun 14, 2010)

congratulations!!!! to all who passed FE


----------



## Mariner (Jun 14, 2010)

Received my PASS letter in the mail today from Castle. Thanks to all here who supported the excruciating wait!

By the way, graduated in 1984.....


----------



## sajha (Jun 15, 2010)

congrats to all those who passed

I got the letter yesterday and glad to say I passed first try


----------

